# name of this fish?



## mlbowfin (Sep 19, 2012)

anyone tell me the name or nickname of this fish and does it make good bait?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 19, 2012)

i don't know what they are called but we call them grouper candy. great for groupers and AJ's


----------



## fishmounter (Sep 19, 2012)

Its a wrasse.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like a Slippery Dick


----------



## sea trout (Sep 19, 2012)

they will bite! i know that!


----------



## captbrian (Sep 19, 2012)

That joker has FANGS!  (don't ask me how I know)


----------



## mlbowfin (Sep 20, 2012)

don't think i would go bragging about catching a few slippery dicks down by the jetties..I'll stick with grouper candy..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 20, 2012)

his name is Nemo


----------



## benosmose (Sep 20, 2012)

Wrasse  I know big snapper love them You can also eat them.


----------

